# In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

I know in past postings there have been questions about the different types of music played in the shop and the types varies widely, but this is a question for the baby boomers.

I was working in the shop today and listening to music of of my MP3 player and the 17 minute version of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida was playing. I began wondering if there are any other 66 year old grandfathers or grandmothers that still listens to this type of music? I got out of the army in 68 and couldn't get enough psychedelic rock.

When I was younger the older people wondered how I could listen to such garbage, now today some young people think that this type of music is trash, It must be a generation thing.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, I'm not a baby-boomer (I'm 36) but I love the music that came out of the late 60's, in contrast to my 62 year old baby boomer dad who thinks it's total crap! Figure that one out.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, that's odd! The twenty-somethings that I work with these days all think the best music they hear is 60's-70's rock. Weird because my parents listened to Sinatra, Kay Starr, Doris Day, etc, and us kids absolutely hated it. 
The name of the song, as written, by the way, was "In the Garden of Eden" but the producer misunderstood or misheard the working title, and the album got released that way.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, I'm a fifty year old grandfather.
The week after my granddaughter was born, I went to a Deep Purple concert.

Mike


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida is one of my all time favorite tunes.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

How about "sittin' on the group W bench" along with In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida ?


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

thy Ma by Rare Earth That will get you going !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a favorite of this 53-year-old when I was a kid. I might still have the vinyl, as a matter of fact. On the down side, I heard Iron Butterfly sucked in concert.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I still have the 8-track, and yes, still have a working 8 track player. I broke it out last Christmas as my boys thought I was joking. My baby boy (30) liked it. My other boy (33) wanted to know what came first, LSD or In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida cause that would explain his childhood.

I like pandora, especially in the shop. Channels do include 60s and 70s. I sometime hear a tune that I've not heard since I was a kid, makes me take a shop break to listen; safety glasses off!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

When I got ready to retire, I got an ipod and recorded a lot of music to listen to in the shop. It is setting on
my office desk. When I am playing in the shop, I tend to concentrate on what I am doing and do not listen
to music. Could just be that I have a lot of trouble just trying to walk and think at the same time, but it is what
it is.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida? I would go nuts listening to that while on the shop, the reason I mostly use hand tools is for the quiet and relaxation, some jazz, Sinatra, etc, yeah….Iron Butterfly, no way men….


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Jim, I can almost recite the whole 'Group W bench' thang. All 17 minutes of it.

I never heard of In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Untill now I had been blissfully unaware of "In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida", I looked it up on youtube.
I am 51, and a Proud Lynyrd Skynyrd fan
also Pantera, Blackstone Cherry, Andy Mckee, Paul Rose, David Reo, Doobies, Mike Estes, the Hamsters, Badger, Grinderswitch, Saga (swedish), Manowar, Lindisfarne, Orianthi, Skinny Molly, Wayne Perkins, Swampdwamp, Spookytooth and so much more but never in the workshop.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have about 30 gigs of classic rock. Buncha metal, too. Everything from AC/DC to ZZtop. I'll be 60 in a few weeks.

My two oldest sons like this music, as well. My oldest played the viola in his high school string quartet. He's getting a huge dose of C&W these days, I'd expect. He joined the Air Force last January.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

YOU'RE NEVER TOO OLD TO ROCK AND ROLL!! 
There are a lot of us out here biglarry. I stated playing rock and roll in 1965 in bands and stayed with it until the dope, booze and egos got in the way. I got out and away but NEVER lost my taste for rock and roll (or good beer for that matter). Always got something old going in the shop. Have CDs, cassettes. IPods out there and when asked by some " why do you listen to that old music" I give them Jeff Goldblum's response from The Big Chill />" there is no other kind of music" Rock, blues, reggae, funk, Southern rock and American roots music and just about anything cut between '62 and '85. Then for the most part, for me, except for the old soldiers and some new kids, the music died. Yep, I'm a geezer stuck in the past. Peace, Love and Woodstock to you my brother!!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm 34. I listen to a bit of everything. I'n not big on the classic rock, more folk/bluegrass/americana stuff. Yesterday, Suite (judy blue eyes) by Crosby Stills and Nash came on right when I started running the planer. I made sure to pause it and resume when I was done. I like a lot of modern music to. I'd probably what most would consider to be a "hipster" if you go by musical tastes alone.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

rance - - - - - Eating a pickle, while riding my motorcicle


----------

